# bases de dados



## Alien (8 Set 2010 às 21:41)

Caros colegas


Procuro bases de dados de estações meorologicas na região de lamego.

Se conhecerem alguém que possua as médias mensais, ainda melhor.

Preciso desta informação para estudos de desenvolvimento agricola.

Uma boa noite e que ventos suaves vos embalem


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2010 às 00:02)

Alien disse:


> Caros colegas
> 
> 
> Procuro bases de dados de estações meorologicas na região de lamego.
> ...



Existem normais para Bigorne.

 Normais climatológicas de Bigorne


----------

